# chokin?



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

From my wee girl was born she has had regular chokin episodes,the first one was day after she was born,she had to be takin to resus and they said it was down to her bein full of mucus,since then its happened most days though never extreme cos we've always managed to clear her ourselves,however,tues past was a completely different story,Holly started chokin and I couldn't get her cleared,her breathin stopped and she passed out,I actually thought she was dead,I practically had to batter her to get her cleared!I mean I was whackin her back and chest then stuck my fingers down her throat,had to ring an ambulance and finally she started to waken up again,the whole thing from she started chokin till she woke up again was about 10 mins though seemed a lifetime,docs have said she has a form of regurgitation (not sure of spellin)although she never actually vomited,she did bring it up in her throat causin her to choke each time so now we have to use Carabel for her feeds,so life story over,my question is,wat is the best way to clear her if she chokes again that badly?although she appears fine now could that cause any lastin damage?could I have caused any lastin damage?she has no marks on her but I feel awful cos I no I did batter the poor thing but then again If I hadn't of then I dread to think wat would have happened!!is there anythin more I can do to prevent it happenin?I have her moses basket tilted,I never lie her flat on back and keep her upright for an hour after feeds!I'm so stressed now but tryin to chill out cos I'm usually very laid back,Holly is very contented wee doll apart from this happenin her but to look at her u wouldn't think anythin happened her!!the wee pet is just 6wks!!

Sorry for ramblin and thank u

Jenna xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi jenna,

you poor thing, its really frightnening to see them choke, what your describing is actually aspiration so basically some fluid is slipping down her trachea (wind pipe) when its supposed to go down her oesophogus,now she is on carabel it shouldnt happen, however if it does for whatever reason, try not to panic (easier said than done i know) and tilt her with her head down and give her some sharp pats to her back, sit her up, check her breathing and if she still needs it then repeat the pats, never put your fingers far inside the mouth as you can actually cause damage to her soft palate. if i were you i would give your health visitor a quick call to pop and see you so she can show you what to do, the next stage if she is not breathing at all would be to give her breaths but you need to get your health visitor to show you this because unfortunately i can not give you clear instructions via text alone, im sure you wont get to this point but if it puts your mind at rest then just ask her to go through it with you.,like i say now she has the carabel im sure you will not have this problem,

hope this is helpful

nic


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for ur reply nic

Gosh I no wat I did was all wrong but I was so panicked!!I was grand when she first started chokin but when she passed out I near had a turn myself!!me and hubby are gonna take a first aid course for baby and child,I've done first aid before but for adults!!hopefully I'll never have to use it but I'd rather no wat to do correctly that not at all!!I tried callin health visitor but she's off on hoildays,to be honest she's a bit daft,I've only seen her 3 times and that was cos the second time I rang her lookin to come out and third was cos I went to her!!I can safely say Holly will be an only child if its gonna be this scary lol!!

Jenna xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

you poor thing, i know its scary and its a great idea to do a baby first aid course im sure it will reassure you even if you never need to use it, 

please let me know if i can help with any thing else

nic


----------

